

Clonezilla - open source version of Norton Ghost - gongfudoi
http://www.clonezilla.org

======
goofygrin
I've used clonezilla (along with gpartd) to clone my hard drive (with NTFS-
vista and ext3 partitions) to a CIFS share.

Worked like a champ and I strongly recommend it.

~~~
ardit33
did you have to restore your backup? That's the big test if something actually
works well.

~~~
goofygrin
Yes. I was swapping a hard drive (to a bigger one) in my laptop.

Worked like a champ!

